

Let's make a programming language - floater
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/687

======
zephjc
Wow, a pretty old LtU thread!

I think too many PL geeks working on _one_ language is a sure fire way to
either get nothing done, or get some really weird hodgepodge that would
satisfy nobody - the ultimate design by committee!

